# Can't Add The Orchestra to Kontakt



## eschroder (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey everyone,

For some reason, Native Access doesn't find The Orchestra even after I register the serial number. Any thoughts as to why that would be?

I'm using Kontakt 5.6.8


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 23, 2017)

Have you tried opening it through the file browser to check if it works?


----------



## eschroder (Jun 23, 2017)

It says I can't open the library till it's been added to the library tab.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 23, 2017)

Hmm, If it's not letting you drag and drop any instrument files through the browser and asking you to use the "add lib" it might be a bug or maybe the update to 5.6.8 didn't work correctly. The only two things I could suggest is a. reinstall kontakt or b. move the library to a different hardrive and try to add it.

Doesn't help that it's a new library, otherwise you could try installing an old version of Kontakt then add the library updating to the new version. I've had the same issue happen to me on an older library when I did a clean install on my system.


----------



## eschroder (Jun 23, 2017)

Okay, I'll give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## Hans York (Jun 23, 2017)

Try this, go to the preferences of your kontakt player. Click on Libraries. See if you see it in there and if so select it. Then it should appear in your tabs.


----------



## eschroder (Jun 23, 2017)

Hans... interesting... it doesn't show up! Hmmm, let me try reinstalling it.


----------



## Hans York (Jun 23, 2017)

I had this issue with another 3rd party library and after research I found out that it was a matter of the new Kontakt update. Let me know if it works after reinstalling. Hope you are lucky, I know how frustrating this can be.


----------



## eschroder (Jun 23, 2017)

Actually, Hans... did you just drag and drop kontakt 5 in the recycle bin to delete it? Or is there a more thorough way to do it?


----------



## Hans York (Jun 23, 2017)

eschroder said:


> Actually, Hans... did you just drag and drop kontakt 5 in the recycle bin to delete it? Or is there a more thorough way to do it?


Sorry for the confusion, I was not referring to Kontakt but to the Orchestra library. Did you try to go to your full version of Kontakt and look there under the preferences for the Orchestra Library?


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 23, 2017)

make sure your account has read&write access to library/application support/native instruments/service center/

not sure but on my hackintosh i had same problems and setting correct rights fixed it for me


----------



## eschroder (Jun 23, 2017)

Interesting Heroix... I'm on a hackintosh as well.


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 23, 2017)

eschroder said:


> Interesting Heroix... I'm on a hackintosh as well.



then this will be the problem and you can fix it this way


----------



## eschroder (Jun 23, 2017)

So once I make it read/write... then do I need to delete everything and reinstall or are you saying the library should now show?


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 23, 2017)

you dont have to uninstall anything. just add the library again after you set the rights.


----------



## eschroder (Jun 23, 2017)

Still the same issue after making those changes... nothing comes up in the "not installed" section of native access


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 23, 2017)

no idea left then, sorry... fixing permissions for that folder did it for me.

maybe reinstall the library?


----------



## eschroder (Jun 23, 2017)

Okay, i'll try that


----------



## wcreed51 (Jun 23, 2017)

Have you tried going back to Service Center?


----------

